# Another New Guy...



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## badhuntergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk CO Mtn Man. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## CO Mtn Man (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the Welcome, I will enjoy my stay.. thats for sure..


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum!! Which Mathews did you have tucked away? I have an Outback on order, should be here tomorrow!:wink:


----------



## CO Mtn Man (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll have to look to be sure... It is one of the Signature Series, I bought it new in '96. I was a finger shooter then and had a Jennings Split T from 1980 or so and when I got the Mathews I though I might not like shooting with a release so it is one of the longer axle to axle bows made back then that had a 32" draw to fit me. I ordered it with 65% let off just in case I kept shooting without a release.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT! Full Of Knoweldge Here :nod:


----------

